# Contracts for your clients?



## Cingels (May 8, 2006)

Hi! 
 Wondering about clients,if most MUAs have them fill out a contract/paperwork explaining the work you will do and what you expect them to pay etc etc? 
 I do freelance MU occasionally for weddings and events( Im doing a wedding in a couple weeks) and I also freelance for MAC. Im working on getting my Pro Card,Im almost finished w my business cards,and Ive seen ppl mention that a "contract" or some proof of clientele would work along with the B card.
 So,Im wondering, do u gals use some sort of paperwork for clients? and if so,do u have a template,or some sort of reference I could use as a guide? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## bellamia (May 9, 2006)

I've never done contract with clients. So far I've been lucky such as verbal agreements has gone smooth. But I guess if I was to have a bad client and she or he requested me again I would definitely use a contract.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (May 12, 2006)

i always haves oem sort of confirmation with terms and conditions on them that explain what the client provides/pays/ and what i provide/supply etc. it basicly has all the client details, dates, times, the quotes you've given them, and a deposit slip. if they agree with the confirmation and the t&c then they send the deposit with the slip and the booking is secure. it gives them piece of mind knowing that you will show up and its good for you to know that they wont back out at the last minute.


----------



## lara (May 12, 2006)

I have a health and safety contract in addition to my standard fees and obligations contract. It's pretty much a waiver that states that whilst I go above and beyond in regards to hygeine and safety practices, accidents can and do happen (eyelash curlers slipping, anyone?) and that I'm not liable for any accidental injury or similar.  Most importantly, it also states that I have the right to refuse service on anyone for reasons that I don't have to disclose.

I've used that last clause to get out of working on abusive Bridezillas, people with poor personal hygeine, people with weeping sores on their faces, eye infections, etc etc etc.

To be honest, the latter contract is mostly there to maintain my personal health and safety, not the clients. People can be really, /really/ gross. :/


----------

